# Pucha



## walkintall

My girlfriend, from Chile, uses this expletive quite a bit...but she cannot explain it to me.  Does anyone know what it means in English?


----------



## Grekh

I don't know if in Chile it means the same than in México....in México "pucha" means "pussy"..you know, the genitalia of the woman...


----------



## riglos

I think you're referring to the expression "pucha" as uttered when something has come out in a way we didn't expect or as an expression of regret or, for instance, when you forgot to do something and suddenly you remember. It's a sutbler version of "¡La p*ta madre!" and the best equivalent I can think of in English is: "Damn! / Damn it!". 

En Argentina también usamos la expresión.

Mara.-


----------



## Marco Antonio

Según un site de modismos chilenos, http://www.mainframe.cl/diccionario/diccionario.php?palabra=pucha&accion=Buscar pucha es una expresión de reclamo.

*¡Pucha!* - interj Denota disgusto, enojo o frustración (ej. "¡Pucha!, ¿por qué no me habrá invitado a su fiesta?").

So in English it would be akin to saying "_Damn_, why the heck ....?

Hope it helps


----------



## Francoise Miquel

si! es una forma de expresar cierto enfado, pero en una forma bastante suave. Peor es decir Damn!


----------



## walkintall

Mucho agradece a todos por tu ayuda. Pienso la palabra “damn!” es más probablemente lo que ella significa con la palabra.


----------



## Mate

Lo más parecido en AE es _shit!._


----------



## kapoen

Supongo "Pucha" como interjección de asombro. No sé in cuál 'nivel'. Otravez se dicen en Honduras "Puchica" (mala palabra pero todavía educada) o "Puta" (mala palabra). Allá los muchachos se dicen bastante puta pero yo no, me gusta mas algo como "puchica vos" cuando estoy enojada pero no quiero insultar la persona. Se depende de la gente como se intienden la palabra. Todo con un poco respeto verdad. Creo que pucha es algo educada pero si vas a centroamerica, te vas eschuchar puchica y puta mas. No sé bien traducirlo en inglés, lo siento.


----------



## Jecaya

Hola..."pucha" no es mala palabra...acá en Chile la usamos cuando algo no nos gusta o nos causa cierto enfado y lo decimos como si "we be such a baby". una amiga dice que también es como exclamar Jesus!...pero "pucha" es una palabra más suave...casi una niñeria.


----------



## Noedatorre

Hi!
Aquí en España lo tenemos fácil con esa palabra:
Simplemente no existe. No escucharás a nadie decir pucha (a no ser que sea extranjero).

(Por cierto, aquí exclamar ¡Jesus! no es nada blasfemo ni fuerte)


----------



## JB

I never head the word "pucha" before today.  However, from the explanations that it is "suave", I do not think that the equivalents would be "damn" (which is a little strong, not too bad) or "shit" (which is definitely vulgar).

If "pucha" es una forma "suave" de decir "puta", I suspect the better English equivalents would be:

Shoot (instead of Shit)
Darn (instead of Damn)
Son of a gun (vs. Son of a bitch)
God bless it (vs. God Damn it)
or maybe
Fudge (vs. Fuck).

My favorite is "Shoot", as in "Oh, Shoot, I missed the bus!"


----------



## la zarzamora

jbruceismay said:


> I never head the word "pucha" before today. However, from the explanations that it is "suave", I do not think that the equivalents would be "damn" (which is a little strong, not too bad) or "shit" (which is definitely vulgar).
> 
> If "pucha" es una forma "suave" de decir "puta", I suspect the better English equivalents would be:
> 
> Shoot (instead of Shit)
> Darn (instead of Damn)
> Son of a gun (vs. Son of a bitch) maybe.
> God bless it (vs. God Damn it) maybe.
> or maybe
> Fudge (vs. Fuck).
> 
> 
> My favorite is "Shoot", as in "Oh, Shoot, I missed the bus!"


----------



## la zarzamora

Mateamargo said:


> Lo más parecido en AE es _shit!._


 
Me parece que "shit" es mucho más fuerte que "pucha". "Pucha"lo dicen las señoras muy bien educadas de unos 90 años para arriba, y no creo que esas mismas señoras digan "shit".

"Pucha" es la versión delicada de "puta", cuando lo dices al sorprenderte de algo o darte cuenta que algo salió mal.
Lo mismo sería con "carajo" y "canejo", siendo la segunda la versión delicada de la primera.
Podemos juntar todo:
"!Puta que lo parió carajo!"
"!Pucha que lo tiró canejo!"

Ahí tienen.


----------



## dame50

In Chile, in the form used by your girlfriend means
oh, too bad, what a pitty, etc

significa que lastima, si bien deriva de puta, no es el uso que se le da en Chile.
Es muy suave y sutil forma de decir que es una pena algo

saludos


----------



## big irish 2

Por favor, que quiere decir "pucha!" en ingles? Es como "caramba!" or "hijole"! ("gee..!")?


----------



## ceint

Creo que tienes razón. Por lo que he notado se usa especialmente para expresar decepción. Lo he visto usar a menudo en un chat de internet en el que la mayoría de la gente es chilena, pero no sé si otros hispanohablantes también usan la expresión. Según he leído en otra página web, "pucha" también puede significar (en jerga) "vagina", así que me imagino que debe de ser más vulgar que "caramba", "hijole", etc. Sin embargo, espera la opinión de un hispanohablante. Saludos.


----------



## Ludwig Von

Es una expresión para mostrar desagrado muy usada en Chile. Es como "joder" o "mierda", pero no tan mal sonante. Sí, "gee!" es bastante acertada.


----------



## SDLX Master

A good equivalent is *dang!*


----------



## acp429

Here in Honduras I have been told that the word pucha is used as an expletive as a "politer" form of puta. The related work puchika is used similarly here. It is generally used to express disgust at something, or if you are upset or unhappy with something, or to express displeasure.


----------



## la zarzamora

acp429 said:


> Here in Honduras I have been told that the word pucha is used as an expletive as a "politer" form of puta. *The related work* *puchika is used similarly here*. It is generally used to express disgust at something, or if you are upset or unhappy with something, or to express displeasure.


 
"Puchika"? in what language is that please? And where is "here"?


----------



## Cabeza tuna

walkintall said:


> My girlfriend, from Chile, uses this expletive quite a bit...but she cannot explain it to me. Does anyone know what it means in English?


 
Means than something is not going as is expected, is not a bad word and is not used only by the older people like someone say.
You can use that word to say than you fell bad about something for example:
Pucha! I miss that concert and I really want to go.
Pucha! That than you are telling me makes me sad.
Pucha! I am late to work.
Etc.


----------



## acp429

la zarzamora said:


> "Puchika"? in what language is that please? And where is "here"?



Here is Honduras.

In honduras they use pucha and puchika almost interchangeably.

For example-- I teach in a school and if I announce a quiz, a student may say:

"puchika Mr. S. ya tengo mucho mucho trabajo"
or

"puchika Mr. S porque mañana"

or if they are doing something as a group and someone makes a mistake

"pucha vos hazlo bien" or "puchika vos"

or my wife may say

puchika siempre quiere regañar me.


----------



## la zarzamora

acp429 said:


> Here is Honduras.
> 
> In honduras they use pucha and puchika almost interchangeably.
> 
> For example-- I teach in a school and if I announce a quiz, a student may say:
> 
> "puchika Mr. S. ya tengo mucho mucho trabajo"
> or
> 
> "puchika Mr. S porque mañana"
> 
> or if they are doing something as a group and someone makes a mistake
> 
> "pucha vos hazlo bien" or "puchika vos"
> 
> or my wife may say
> 
> puchika siempre quiere regañar me.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Marumi

Para todos aquellos que no son de Chile, y dijieron que "Pucha" significaba una mala palabra o garabato equivalente en inglés a "Pussy" "Damn" u otros. Les aclaro que simplemente es una expresión muy usada como equivalente a algo que no salió bien "¡Que mal!" "¡Lástima!" y otras pero jamas un garabato. También corresponde a una niñería.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

acp429 said:


> Here is Honduras.
> 
> In honduras they use pucha and puchika almost interchangeably.
> 
> For example-- I teach in a school and if I announce a quiz, a student may say:
> 
> "puchika Mr. S. ya tengo mucho mucho trabajo"
> or
> 
> "puchika Mr. S porque mañana"
> 
> or if they are doing something as a group and someone makes a mistake
> 
> "pucha vos hazlo bien" or "puchika vos"
> 
> or my wife may say
> 
> puchika siempre quiere regañar me.


 
The very same applies here (Costa Rica); however I'd rather write it as "púchica", in agreement with Spanish spelling.
Regards


----------



## dadacio

Es una exclamación. Se puede encontrar en Martín Fierro:
_Dios le perdone al salvaje
Las ganas que me tenía...
Desaté las tres marías
Y lo engatusé a cabriolas...
*Pucha*... si no traigo bolas
Me achura el indio ese día._

Según he visto en DRAE, es equivalente a puta, pero nunca lo he oído en España con ese significado.


----------



## puertoricanenchile

Ahora vivo en Chile. La expresión "Pucha" es más suave y deriva de la palabra "chucha." En íngles, es como decir, "Darn."


----------



## dame50

puertoricanenchile said:


> Ahora vivo en Chile. La expresión "Pucha" es más suave y deriva de la palabra "chucha." En íngles, es como decir, "Darn."


No amigo, yo soy chileno y te aseguro que deriva de puta.
Saludos


----------



## chileno

puertoricanenchile said:


> Ahora vivo en Chile. La expresión "Pucha" es más suave y deriva de la palabra "chucha." En íngles, es como decir, "Darn."





dame50 said:


> no amigo, yo soy chileno y te aseguro que deriva de puta.
> saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo con dame50.

Se dice pucha para no decir puta. 

Se dice en todas las ocasiones y con los significados  ya mencionado.

Se decía Hallulla para no decir "A chucha"


----------



## darthjavader

Cabeza tuna said:


> Means than something is not going as is expected, is not a bad word and is not used only by the older people like someone say.
> You can use that word to say than you fell bad about something for example:
> Pucha! I miss that concert and I really want to go.
> Pucha! That than you are telling me makes me sad.
> Pucha! I am late to work.
> Etc.


 

...And Chilean Coa!!! jajajajajajaja que manera de reirme con eso!!!

y cierto, pucha es una expresión como el "shoot" es muy suave y se usa todo el tiempo por todos en Chile.

Ahora...Ceachei!!!???


----------



## yeldawg

No debe ser tan malo porque la chica Mafalda lo usa en esa tira cómica argentina por Quino.


----------



## Aviador

_Pucha_ es un eufemismo. Se usa para evitar decir _puta_.

Saludos.


----------



## Chellybean

Hola a todos,

Quería aclarar una cosa sobre 'damn'. Creo que es un poco más fuerte el los EEUU que en Australia. Yo diría 'damn' para evitar decir una palabrota. No es nada fuerte. Creo que eso viene de que los estadounidenses son mucho más religiosos y toman más literalmente lo que quiere decir 'damn', como 'damn you to hell', algo parecido a 'que te vayas al infierno'.

En Australia nunca pensamos en ello por lo tanto no es fuerte para nada - es bastante educado; 'darn' es lo que dirían los abuelos. Otra opción que no ha sido mencionado sería simplemente decir 'Oh no!' En Australia casi nunca se dice 'fudge' o 'shoot' tampoco - ellos sí que son realmente unas niñerías!


----------



## mitzy

Marumi said:


> Para todos aquellos que no son de Chile, y dijieron que "Pucha" significaba una mala palabra o garabato equivalente en inglés a "Pussy" "Damn" u otros. Les aclaro que simplemente es una expresión muy usada como equivalente a algo que no salió bien "¡Que mal!" "¡Lástima!" y otras pero jamas un garabato. También corresponde a una niñería.


 

I agree!!  
Pucha is not a bad word.  Es simplemente un "chilenismo" que no tiene una traducción ni equivalencia exacta en otro idioma.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el Perú se usa mucho "pucha" de la misma forma como en Chile. No es mala palabra y la puede usar hasta un niño. Si no quieres decir "puta madre" por que estás hablando con tu abuelita, dices "pucha madre" y quedas muy bien.


----------



## chileno

Exacto. Eso es porque deriva de la palabra puta. Pero en Chile también se usa para decir "Qué lástima"

¿Qué tal en el Perú?


----------



## aurilla

Mate said:


> Lo más parecido en AE es _shit!._


 
Estoy de acuerdo. 

It's like saying "caramba", which has no real meaning.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Chellybean said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quería aclarar una cosa sobre 'damn'. Creo que es un poco más fuerte el los EEUU que en Australia. Yo diría 'damn' para evitar decir una palabrota. No es nada fuerte. Creo que eso viene de que los estadounidenses son mucho más religiosos  y toman más literalmente lo que quiere decir 'damn', como 'damn you to hell', algo parecido a 'que te vayas al infierno'.


 
Are you sure about that one? What I have heard is quite the opposite (Australians being much more conservative, and so on). Did they misinformed me?
________________________________________________________
Reitero lo que ya quedó dicho en un post anterior: las interjecciones "pucha" y "a la pucha" se escuchan todo el tiempo en Costa Rica. De manera que "chilenismo"* no* es.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

chileno said:


> Exacto. Eso es porque deriva de la palabra puta. Pero en Chile también se usa para decir "Qué lástima"
> 
> ¿Qué tal en el Perú?


 
Igual, qué lástima, qué pena, pero se debe decir con tono de lamento... puuuucha.


----------



## Fernita

JB said:


> If "pucha" es una forma "suave" de decir "puta", I suspect the better English equivalents would be:
> 
> Shoot (instead of Shit)
> Darn (instead of Damn)
> Son of a gun (vs. Son of a bitch)
> God bless it (vs. God Damn it)
> or maybe
> Fudge (vs. Fuck).
> 
> My favorite is "Shoot", as in "Oh, Shoot, I missed the bus!"


 
I agree with you!
"la pucha digo" se usa para no decir "La puta digo"  y así suena más suave.
Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

"Pucha" tal como lo usa Mafalda Is _"what the hell!"._ It has nothing to do with_ "puta"_


----------



## steemic

De acuerdo con SDLX Master, dang o damn seria la traducion adecuada.

Lo ocupan como "pucha me da lata salir a esta hora" o "pucha por que no me dijiste"

Es algo mas suave que joder.

No puedo hablar por el resto de sudamerica (a lo mejor tienen otros sentidos ademas) pero en chile siempre se ocupa con este sentido.


----------



## albertovidal

pucha  interjection1. sugar! _(lamento, enojo) (Andes, RP Br)_, shoot!  _ (United States)_; wow!   _(sorpresa)
_¡(la) pucha!  (con sorpresa)    [COLOR=#0]well I'm damned!  [/COLOR]  (con irritación)   [COLOR=#0]drat!  
[/COLOR]


----------



## chileno

Aviador said:


> _Pucha_ es un eufemismo. Se usa para evitar decir _puta_.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.



albertovidal said:


> pucha  interjection1. sugar! _(lamento, enojo) (Andes, RP Br)_, shoot!  _ (United States)_; wow!   _(sorpresa)
> _¡(la) pucha!  (con sorpresa)   [COLOR=#0]well I'm damned!  [/COLOR]  (con irritación)   [COLOR=#0]drat!
> [/COLOR]



Claro, como en "pucha que lo parió"


----------



## albertovidal

chileno said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, como en "pucha que lo parió"



Jamás escuché "¡pucha que lo parió!

Tal vez se utilice en Chile pero aquí nunca se utiliza en el sentido de "puta".
Es una exclamación como diciendo "¡qué cosa!" y, además, no es vulgar.
Como dijo *steemic* es mucho más suave que "¡joder!" en español. Es como si dijeran "¡jolines!" (no sé si se seguirá usando en España)


----------



## chileno

albertovidal said:


> Jamás escuché "¡pucha que lo parió!
> 
> Tal vez se utilice en Chile pero aquí nunca se utiliza en el sentido de "puta".
> Es una exclamación como diciendo "¡qué cosa!" y, además, no es vulgar.
> Como dijo *steemic* es mucho más suave que "¡joder!" en español. Es como si dijeran "¡jolines!" (no sé si se seguirá usando en España)



Eso está claro. Tampoco decir "pucha" en Chile es vulgar, pero su origen fue para no decir "puta", y eso para mí, es bastante claro también. 

En Chile también decimos "hallulla!" para no exclamar "Ah,  chucha!"

Todo lo el mundo lo entiende como tal, y nadie piensa que "hallulla" es vulgar.


----------



## Moritzchen

A lo mejor no te acuerdas Alberto porque estoy hablando de los '60 y tal vez en ese entonces eras muy niño. Pero me acuerdo que en mi corta estadía en el Coloso Del Sur se decía, "A la pucha!" en lugar de "A la puta!" como puteadita suave.
Me parece que pucha es a puta lo que caramba es a carajo. 
Y me parece que "Darn!" es una buena traducción.


----------



## Sherlockat

"Pucha" = what a pity!
But depending on the intonation used, it could be used one of JB's options.


----------



## albertovidal

Lamentación por algo malo que sucede

*Ejemplo : *_""pucha que triste tu historia""_


Moritzchen said:


> A lo mejor no te acuerdas Alberto porque estoy hablando de los '60 y tal vez en ese entonces eras muy niño. Pero me acuerdo que en mi corta estadía en el Coloso Del Sur se decía, "A la pucha!" en lugar de "A la puta!" como puteadita suave.
> Me parece que pucha es a puta lo que caramba es a carajo.
> Y me parece que "Darn!" es una buena traducción.



En esa época ya era bastante grandecito (andaba por mis 20 años) y jamás "relacioné "pucha" con "puta". Decir "¡a la pucha! era igual que decir "¡que lo tiró! como eufemismo de "¡qué lo parió!" (que no tiene ninguna connotación vulgar ni sexual).
Aquí dejo algunos comentarios sobre la palabra que, aparentemente, tuvo su nacimiento en Chile:

*Dichos Chilenos y Chilenismo*





 Pucha











    Chile





 
Lamentación por algo malo que sucede

*Ejemplo : *_""pucha que triste tu historia""_









*WR *III *dictionary*
_excl US_ *darn!,* ¡jolín!



http://etimologias.dechile.net/?pucha


----------



## scotu

In parts of Mexico this is the most vulgar word for vagina (= cunt) 
(in the North of Mexico this is the arm muscle that a man  makes when he wants to show how strong he is.)


----------



## albertovidal

scotu said:


> In parts of Mexico this is the most vulgar word for vagina (= cunt)
> (in the North of Mexico this is the arm muscle that a man  makes when he wants to show how strong he is.)


Ok but it has nothing to do with the OP's question


----------



## albertovidal

Algo más sobre "pucha"

"El significado de esta expresión, bien argentina (aunque no se si  exclusiva de este país), significa algo así como "¡qué bronca!" "¡qué macana!"  "¡ufa!", etc. O sea, es una expresión de disgusto por algo que no ocurre  como nosotros desaríamos que ocurra."

"¡a la pucha!" en glosario de jergas y modismos de Argentina: 
(pop.) Igual que ¡A la flauta!

Saludos


----------



## chileno

albertovidal said:


> Lamentación por algo malo que sucede
> 
> *Ejemplo : *_""pucha que triste tu historia""_
> 
> En esa época ya era bastante grandecito (andaba por mis 20 años) y jamás "relacioné "pucha" con "puta". Decir "¡a la pucha! era igual que decir "¡que lo tiró! como eufemismo de "¡qué lo parió!" (que no tiene ninguna connotación vulgar ni sexual).
> Aquí dejo algunos comentarios sobre la palabra que, aparentemente, tuvo su nacimiento en Chile:
> 
> *Dichos Chilenos y Chilenismo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pucha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamentación por algo malo que sucede
> 
> *Ejemplo : *_""pucha que triste tu historia""_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WR *III *dictionary*
> _excl US_ *darn!,* ¡jolín!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://etimologias.dechile.net/?pucha


Leíste el segundo aporte en ese enlace?

A todo esto:

 "Lamentación por algo malo que sucede

*Ejemplo : *_""pucha que triste tu historia""_

Estaría correcto y es la versión más suave de:

"Puta(s) que triste tu historia"

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Y ya doy por terminada mi participación en este hilo, porque nos estamos dando vuelta en el agua...


----------



## Moritzchen

Acá hay un par de hilos anteriores sobre la misteriosa palabreja:
Uno
Otro
Se me ocurrió dar una vuelta por el DRAE al que algunos de nosotros somos tan adeptos y encontré esto:
*pucha**.*
*1. *f. *puta.*
*pucha.*
*1. *interj. U. para expresar sorpresa, disgusto, etc.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## summerfield

Tienes razón! Es mucho más suave. Se usa mucho, pero como expresión de DECEPCIÓN - nada más.


----------



## DANTECH

En Perú se usa "pucha".  "Pucha" es la forma corta de "puchamare" o "puchamadre".  Obviamente se usa para evitar decir "putamadre".

Ejemplos: ¡Pucha! ¡Que mala suerte! El cine ya cerró.  Veremos la película otro día.

                ¡Pucha! ¡Eres bien espeso (annoying)! Ya cállate y deja ver la película.

                ¡Pucha! Me olvidé mi celular en mi casa.

¡Pucha José! No seas malo.

¡Pucha amiguita! Ya tengo que irme.


----------



## Nasif Nahle

Grekh said:


> I don't know if in Chile it means the same than in México....in México "pucha" means "pussy"..you know, the genitalia of the woman...



Yes, you're correct. "Pucha" means external sexual parts of women. "Pushita" is the diminutive form of "pucha".

"Puchica" or "Puchika" has the same connotation than "Puchita". The language is Spanish and "here" is in Mexico. "Puchika", "Puchica", or "Puchita" refer to the external genital area of infants. Here a reference:

http://www.wordmagicsoft.com/dictionary/es-en/pucha.php


----------



## Seblakers

*Pucha is not a hard word, kids that are 6 year old can use it to complain as well as adults. I would consider it closely alike to "bummer" or maybe "shoot"... You posted this threat in the hope for a Chilean point of view I imagine. So do not get confused with other comments. It is not a hard word, it is very hard and kind of cute at times. It does not mean Pussy, or shit, or anything like that, not in Chile at least.
*


----------



## chileno

Chita, vi todo rojo... lo juro


----------



## Bodoque1

Hola. Estoy de acuerdo. En el español de México (al menos en el del centro), "pucha" es un localismo bastante vulgar que equivale al inglés "_pussy"_ (vulva), y yo sospecho, aunque un tanto a priori, que justamente proviene de ahí, de modo que quizá es un anglicismo; sin embargo, en muchas variedades del español sudamericano,"pucha" es un eufemismo de la interjección vulgar "puta madre" (así como en el inglés estadounidense "_darn_" es un eufemismo de "_damn_").

Saludos


----------



## sinderik

cómo recuerdo cómo Mafalda y sus compañeros la usaban,
no es ofensivo sino que sustituye otras ofensivas.


----------



## Bodoque1

sinderik said:


> no es ofensivo sino que sustituye otras ofensivas.



Eso es justamente a lo que me refiero cuando digo que es un eufemismo.


----------

